# Okuma Vs. Daiwa



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

I want to either get the Okuma avenger AV 40or 50 or possibly the daiwa Samurai 4000. I'd rather stick with these to reels as the options because of price. thats why theres the poll if it works to keep it to pretty much the 35$ AV50/40 at Wal-mart or the Samurai4000 at BPS. It's going to go on a inexspensive 25$ rod with powerpro to be kept in the car to toss lures at any opportunity


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Never tossed a Samurai but I've used Avengers a lot and have had good luck with them. I've upgraded all my Avengers to baitfeeder Epixors and Coronados. Much better reels IMHO, but they're more expensive.

Because you're a supporter, how's this for an offer... PM me your address and I'll send you a AV50 and a AV65 for the cost of shipping? If you don't like them, you can always try the Daiwa's later and you won't be out much.
.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Dang, Kid....

You can't beat that with a stick....


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*BubbaBlue*

sounds good. shipping would be around 15$(?) We'll do the rest through PM


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

dang bubba... how generous... 

i think i will post a new poll for avet, slosh and mag... maybe someone will offer the same...


----------



## beachbum (Jun 18, 2005)

*BubbaBlue*



BubbaBlue said:


> Never tossed a Samurai but I've used Avengers a lot and have had good luck with them. I've upgraded all my Avengers to baitfeeder Epixors and Coronados. Much better reels IMHO, but they're more expensive.
> 
> Because you're a supporter, how's this for an offer... PM me your address and I'll send you a AV50 and a AV65 for the cost of shipping? If you don't like them, you can always try the Daiwa's later and you won't be out much.
> .


I VOTE YOU MAN OF THE YEAR.


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

fisherkid said:


> sounds good. shipping would be around 15$(?) We'll do the rest through PM


Postage will depend on how fast you want them. My guess is less than $10 for Uncle Sam, and more for UPS/FEDEX. 

Lets take this to PM.
.


----------



## Otter (Jun 18, 2004)

Rick you're a good American.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)




----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

*Package arrived ten minutes ago*

Couldn't be happier.
a great deal,
a great guy,
and two great reels.
Thanks BubbaBlue


----------



## BubbaBlue (May 11, 2004)

Cool.  

Enjoy your trip! 
Be safe over there.
.


----------



## fisherkid (Jun 30, 2005)

Thanks.


----------

